# best commercial ovens for cake



## robynlaurel (May 4, 2009)

I make custom cakes in a tiny commercial space with a 60" gas range that throws off a TON of heat and takes up a lot of valuable space. I've been looking at countertop convection ovens, half size, but am scared to spend the money having never used convection before. My concern is that the fans will impede the batter from rising properly, esp. in sponges. I can't seem to find much info from the manufacturers about this, and am looking for guidance from actual people. Can anyone who makes a lot of cake tell me what kind of oven they use? Specific convection brands that have gentle fans or fans that turn off? Or is there another kind of oven I should consider? I don't have any criteria as far as gas vs. electric or stand alone vs. countertop-- just would love to know what you guys think works well. Thank you so much for your thoughts!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The cheaper convections do have an effect on stuff like muffins where they turn out lopsided, due to the fan's air current.

The "Better" commercial convections have well placed fans and baffles, usually have two speed fans, adn the even better ones have fans that run in one direction for a few minutes, then reverse and blow in the other direction for a few minutes.

That being said, convections, IMHO are the Clydesdales of the workhorses, best suited for pulling brewery wagons, or for catering and general kitchen use.

A decent deck oven will give you separate top and bottom heat controls, when you open the door, you won't get a blast of heat like from convections. Yes, decks are a bit slower, but the end product is a lot better and you have far more control with them vs. a convection.

Hope this helps


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Although space is at a premium I would have to agree your better off with a deck oven.
Keep in mind with forced air convection all of your time for baking must be altered anywhere from 15 to 25% shorter.. Convection will blow your parchment paper all over.
and contrary to what people think convections do develop hot spots like a regular oven, but you a pro baker can handle that. For cooking, catering its convection. For baking , pizza its deck. Years ago they made a convection that you could turn off the fan, but I dont know of any today.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

:lol: I once made the mistake of trying to make baklava in a convection oven. What a mess!!! Frankly, I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## robynlaurel (May 4, 2009)

thank you so much! much appreciated!


----------

